# Bobby's death.................



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Right, I now just about feel up to talking about it. This is one of my best stud boys that has not been ill at all and has produced some stunning kittens in the past, with his current one still with me (Ugly Betty, for those that know about her from previous posts).

On Wednesday, I got Bobby up on the settee next to me to have his regular grooming routine. That's when I noticed his eyes were a bit glassy. I started brushing him gently and then 5-10 minutes later he had this sort of seizure and gave a massive gasp, and then laid down flat in my arms. I became hysterical because I knew he had gone. My mother was there at the time and I was inconsolable. It was just so sudden and unexpected. Have spoken to the vets and they think a heart attack too. 

I will never forget my beautiful red and white boy, his wife, daughter and sister I am sure are grieving over him, as is his human mum


----------



## felineadorer (Jun 12, 2008)

That must have been so upsetting for you Saynamore.

Maybe one consolation is that he died with you and not alone.

R.I.P. Bobby


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Oh bless him,  so sorry for your loss, i no you lost him the other day when we were all talking with Stacey and u couldnt talk about it, as you were upset then 
But glad u r feeling a bit better as to talk about your beautiful boy, and that you were with him when he passed on bless 
may Bobby rest in peace, xx *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Rotts, appreciate that


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

and I am sorry I lost my temper the other day, it was mainly directed at Liz and probably unfair as I was feeling very aggressive due to the loss. I still have opinions on the other subject but shouldnt have took my stress out on other people


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> and I am sorry I lost my temper the other day, it was mainly directed at Liz and probably unfair as I was feeling very aggressive due to the loss. I still have opinions on the other subject but shouldnt have took my stress out on other people


*dont worry about it hun, we all say things in the heat of the moment, and mostly the truth  and we could understand ur feelings, besides vix deleted most of the threads anyway, lol xx*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

So sorry Chrissy hun - ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I have seen Bobby's photo on your website. Oh bless, such a beautiful boy to lose in an unexpected way. 

My thoughts are with you at this time. X


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

That's so sad, it's bad enough when they're ill but at least you can understand and prepare for that! I'm so sorry for your loss.

Fiona


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

There may be some sun on the horizon..........

The new home that Victor aka Chaz is going to, may have a perfect new boy for me! He would never replace my Bobby, no cat could, but it is a positive hope for the future of the Saynamore cat empire, pmsl


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG Chrissy, i'm so so sorry, what an awful shock for you. Poor Bobby.*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to think to the future Selks, whether to give up altogether or carry on breeding. The cats I still have and the peds say it all........stick with it girl even if you need a bonking about the head every so often


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss x


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

i hope everything works out with a positive outcome


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I have to think to the future Selks, whether to give up altogether or carry on breeding. The cats I still have and the peds say it all........stick with it girl even if you need a bonking about the head every so often


Stick with it. If Bobby was human, what would he say? He would want you to carry on, I am certain of it.

Unfortunately, from looking at Maine Coon websites, this happens. A stud or a queen will unexpectedly die, leaving the breeder wondering why, and how they could have prevented it or mitigated the circumstances. But they all carry on, because, at the end of the day, they want to improve the breed/the stock.

They try very hard to eridacate the diseases that might be associated with the breed. They breed for the breed!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I have to think to the future Selks, whether to give up altogether or carry on breeding. The cats I still have and the peds say it all........stick with it girl even if you need a bonking about the head every so often


*I know, it's hard is'nt it. I have wondered a couple of times wether to carry on breeding, but my friends talked to me and said we all have upset with our cats/kittens in one way or another, sadly its the down side of breeding, but the joy that goes with it, makes up for it in the end. So, i'm still here*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thought I;d put this up here again,just for anyone that hasnt seen it and I refer back to it often, espcially at very sad times. Iti is from a page on my website.......................


A Breeder (with a Capital B) is:-



One who thirsts for knowledge and Never really knows it all, 

One who sacrifices personal interests, finances, time, friendships, fancy furniture, and deep pile carpet!

One who gives up the dreams of a long luxurious cruise in favour of turning that all important show into this years "vacation".

One who goes without sleep (but never without coffee!) in hours spent planning a breeding or watching anxiously over the birth process, and afterwards over every little sneeze wiggle or cry.

One who skips dinner parties because that litter is due or the babies have to be fed at eight.

One who disregards birth fluids and puts mouth to mouth to save a gasping newborn, literally blowing life into a tiny, helpless creature that may be the culmination of a lifetime of dreams?

One whos lap is a marvellous place where generations of proud and noble champions once snoozed

One whose hands are strong and firm and often soiled, but ever so gentle and sensitive to the thrust of kittens wet nose.

One whos back and knees are usually arthritic from stooping, bending, and sitting in the birthing box, but are strong enough to enable the breeder to show the next choice kitten to a Grand Championship.

One whose shoulders are stooped and often heaped with abuse from competitors, but they're wide enough to support the weight of a thousand defeats and frustrations.

One whose arms are always able to wield a mop, supports an armful of kittens, or lends a helping hand to a newcomer.

One whos ears are wondrous things, sometimes red (from being talked about) or strangely shaped (from being pressed against a phone receiver), often deaf to criticism, yet always fine-tuned to the whimper of a sick kitten.

One whose eyes are blurred from pedigree research and sometimes blind to her own cats faults, but they are ever so keen to the competitions faults and are always searching for the perfect specimen.

One whos brain is foggy on faces, but it can recall pedigrees faster than an IBM computer. It's so full of knowledge that sometimes it blows a fuse: it catalogues thousands of good bones, fine ears, and perfect heads....and buries in the soul the failures and the ones that didn't turnout.

One whose heart is often broken, but it beats strongly with hope everlasting. And it's always in the right place!

Oh, yes, there are breeders, and then, there are Breeders!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

The last two lines especially at the moment I can really relate to


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Right, I now just about feel up to talking about it. This is one of my best stud boys that has not been ill at all and has produced some stunning kittens in the past, with his current one still with me (Ugly Betty, for those that know about her from previous posts).
> 
> On Wednesday, I got Bobby up on the settee next to me to have his regular grooming routine. That's when I noticed his eyes were a bit glassy. I started brushing him gently and then 5-10 minutes later he had this sort of seizure and gave a massive gasp, and then laid down flat in my arms. I became hysterical because I knew he had gone. My mother was there at the time and I was inconsolable. It was just so sudden and unexpected. Have spoken to the vets and they think a heart attack too. (


How dreadful for you.

Liz


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Reading about your Bobby brought a tear to my eye ,my Bruno went in a similar way im still in shock 2yrs on, sorry again to read of your loss.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww hun so sorry about your baby boy !!!! my thoughts are with you and may he rest in peace xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw how traumatic for you - and what a dreadful shock - but good for Bobby to be in his own, familiar surroundings being groomed by someone he loved.

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Bobby.

Wishing you and your fur family peace and comfort in your loss.

xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you. I thought I was all cried out, but cant stop


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Thank you. I thought I was all cried out, but cant stop


You won't be 'cried out' for a bit yet. Remember he was a family member and it's quite natural to go through a grieving process.

So don't worry about it - you will find a picture, or a phrase, or a flashback may bring the tears.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Very sorry to read of your sad loss - so so unfair ...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh CYou are a wonderful asset to the breed and a fantastic slave,so glad you listened to your head thru this devastating time and am sure Bobby will help you thru and remind you of all the wonderful accomplishments you both achieved and of course all the silly,special moments only you and he sharedYour doing great so stay strong,he'll always be with you and every now and then something will happen or you'll see something that will confirm this my love


----------

